# --> IS THIS RUMOR TRUE? <--



## akshayk17j (Nov 20, 2012)

i have cm9, and might upgrade to cm10, but not sure if this is true. i heard your touchpad will brick if it has cm10 and runs out of battery. fact/myth?

edit: if not, why does it say in red on jscullins page "DO NOT LET YOUR TOUCHPAD RUN OUT OF BATTERY"


----------



## gsausalito (Mar 17, 2012)

Regards:


akshayk17j said:


> i have cm9, and might upgrade to cm10, but not sure if this is true. i heard your touchpad will brick if it has cm10 and runs out of battery. fact/myth?


*A **must see*

Regards


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

akshayk17j said:


> i have cm9, and might upgrade to cm10, but not sure if this is true. i heard your touchpad will brick if it has cm10 and runs out of battery. fact/myth?


Fact if you don't read more in these forums, myth if you do. Hint, hint.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

akshayk17j said:


> i have cm9, and might upgrade to cm10, but not sure if this is true. i heard your touchpad will brick if it has cm10 and runs out of battery. fact/myth?


I really do not know why the idea arose that this is a CM10 issue; it has been around on just about every android build I can recall.

You run risk of "bricking" your Touchpad if you let it run to zero battery using Android, period. The good news is that Jcsullins has taken this issue personally and is getting a growing number of "dead" Touchpads to rise from the grave. just look for thread entitled TBdebrick.


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anecdotal evidence here I know, but I always forget to charge my touchpad and it ends up dead 0% a lot. Never bricked.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

scy1192 said:


> Anecdotal evidence here I know, but I always forget to charge my touchpad and it ends up dead 0% a lot. Never bricked.


Why don't you install AutomateIt or Llama and prevent that from happening!


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

akshayk17j said:


> i have cm9, and might upgrade to cm10, but not sure if this is true. i heard your touchpad will brick if it has cm10 and runs out of battery. fact/myth?
> 
> edit: if not, why does it say in red on jscullins page "DO NOT LET YOUR TOUCHPAD RUN OUT OF BATTERY"


The quote in Red on the page you are reffering to is a precautionary measure i assume.

Regardless of cm9/10 The touchpad also has issue of "not charging" in webos if the battery gets into a state of Deep Discharge.
It is unfortunate but a reality that 'many' touchpad owners have come across Battery/Charging issues, and as a result now find it best practice to monitor their usage in terms of NOT allowing the tablet to Fully drain to 0%...Regardless of which OS is used

Something is deeply flawed with the Touchpads battery check/authentication procedure, when booting IMO

P.S I went to work today and forgot to pop my TP on its dock. I knew it only had around 14% and I too am guilty of spending the best part of the day worrying if I would come home to a dead TP, but it was fine with 8% still remaining...
Who knew owning a tablet from a "brand leader" could be this nerve wracking? Much as I love my touchpad... HP really dropped the ball with this one


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

akshayk17j said:


> i have cm9, and might upgrade to cm10, but not sure if this is true. i heard your touchpad will brick if it has cm10 and runs out of battery. fact/myth?
> 
> edit: if not, why does it say in red on jscullins page "DO NOT LET YOUR TOUCHPAD RUN OUT OF BATTERY"


That's not my page. I didn't write that.

BTW, I assume you meant me with "jscullins" (instead of "jcsullins").


----------



## ando (Dec 23, 2012)

a brick is possible on any device, just the fact that cm9 or 10 doesn't interact with the battery controller correctly to turn itself off at low battery

the TP isn't a native android device, no matter if it's cm9 or 10 this can happen


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

akshayk17j said:


> i have cm9, and might upgrade to cm10, but not sure if this is true. i heard your touchpad will brick if it has cm10 and runs out of battery. fact/myth?
> 
> edit: if not, why does it say in red on jscullins page "DO NOT LET YOUR TOUCHPAD RUN OUT OF BATTERY"


That is Roland Deschain's thread not J.C. Sullins. That is very appropriate for Roland to put that there to warn users to avoid bricking their TouchPad by letting it drain down to zero. Besides J.C. adding protection in upcoming builds, one can protect themselves by using one of the two programs that Roland suggests.


----------

